# Seriously??



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I have been a D* customer for 12 years and I called today to ask about an upgrade to the HMC and they stood firm on $399.00; not even half price, not anything. I then asked about moving to a SWM 8/16 since I am currently at 9 tuners (4 HD DVR) (1 SD DVR) and two dishes. They insisted on $249.00 including truck roll. I don't get it.......

I know there are promo's for existing customers for the HMC unless people on this forum are not being truthful but D* says no.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Currently the promo for new customers is $99 for a HR34. Current customers are not currently feeling any love from DirecTV with regard to the HR34, although a few have been lucky to get discounts.

The $249 you were quoted for converting to SWM is basically the upgrade price for MRV. The cost is $199 for that, plus some people are also charged the tech visit fee of $49.

The only thing you can do is trying to call back and see what another CSR might offer you or wait a while and call again then.

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I suspect what you are witnessing is an evolutionary change from the various major "incentive" reductions and/or "promotional giveaways" of the past.

In the last few financial reports to the financial community....DirecTV management had made it a point to mention how expensive this previous proactive has been, and how they intend to reduce those kinds of costs going forward.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Currently the promo for new customers is $99 for a HR34. Current customers are not currently feeling any love from DirecTV with regard to the HR34, although a few have been lucky to get discounts.
> 
> The $249 you were quoted for converting to SWM is basically the upgrade price for MRV. The cost is $199 for that, plus some people are also charged the tech visit fee of $49.
> 
> ...


I see.......thanks for quick reply. I guess I will sit tight then.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

If you're not currently under a contract and not receiving any promo discounts, you might try calling the retention office. They can sometimes still make allowances.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> If you're not currently under a contract and not receiving any promo discounts, you might try calling the retention office. They can sometimes still make allowances.


The first CSR I talked to claimed that D* didn't have a retention department.

The second CSR tried a little harder to reduce the fees of a SWM 16 install and offered a reduced fee of a drop ship HD DVR but that would trigger a new 24 month commitment.

Neither of the above CSR's would not budge on the HMC so I tried a different route. On the third call, Instead of the free HD DVR they offered a free install of the SWM 16 and waived the fee for the truck roll. I will just pony up to Solid Signal for a new HR24 and try again in a few months for the HMC when circumstances change for existing customers. 
I avoided a new commitment (which really isn't an issue) and I am getting what I pay for from SS;

Do the CSR's Regularly talk out of both sides of their mouth? Or is it a lottery as what deal is available at any given time?

Thanks for the replies, you guys are great!


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

you will still have a commitment from solid signal


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah like wahooq stated 24 month commitment on all leased equipment. But like you already stated no big deal. Just looking out for you! :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

A clip from the SolidSignal site under features:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

According to the Directv website, HR34's are not even available to existing customers.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hmc_receiver

"Available only to new DIRECTV customers. Limit one per customer. Available to all DIRECTV customers later this year. "


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

damondlt said:


> According to the Directv website, HR34's are not even available to existing customers.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hmc_receiver
> 
> "Available only to new DIRECTV customers. Limit one per customer. Available to all DIRECTV customers later this year. "


That is not exactly true.

I am an autopay customer since 1999, with no current commitment. Yesterday I emailed my interest in a upgrade of equipment and service. I wanted to replace one HDDVR and get Whole Home.

I know, and they know, that I could get everything free from Dish at this point.

By mid-afternoon I was sent a PIN for a call-in (I assume it was Retention, but it was not IDed as such when I called.) I politely explained my position and my hopes. Came away with an HR 34 for $299 with the install and the Whole Home setup and connection free, plus more than $300 in programming credits (that I did not ask for) volunteered by the CSR.

Basically a zero sum transaction where I ended up with what I wanted and then some. But you have to be a long term customer in good (preferably great) standing with no commitment willing to make the jump to the competition if necessary.

The CSR was as polite as I was and extraordinarily helpful.

Install is a week from today.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok on the 24 month deal......

The installer that is here is telling me that I don't need the DECA system?? I thought the Ethernet way was unsupported?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ethernet is completely unsupported; the CSR is wrong.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I ran into the same issue with my parents. Customers since 1996 on autopay, Premiere package etc. They had about 4 months left on their commitment and the CSR's refused to budge. Wouldn't transfer me (my parents are 83 and 92 so I do all the calling for them) to retention etc. Basically said everyone on the internet was lying. Said we got our freebies back when we originally signed up. Told him to check the account creation date and that back then there were no freebies. Still wouldn't budge.

I told him thank you and if he was bored in a week or so to check back to this account, even gave him permission, just to see what transpired. No idea if he ever did.

Sent an email to Ellen explaining I wanted an HR34 for $99 as others were getting as we had been a very long term customer with a top package. Didn't threaten to leave, but instead just stated my case.

My parents got a call within 4 hours giving them that deal.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In the last financial call, there was talk about cutting back on incentives. It seems that in Mr. Bear's case they may have cut back too much.


----------



## infounlim (Mar 5, 2009)

FYI, I was able to get an HR-34 installed for $250 2 weeks ago. I sent an e-mail to the OOP, got a call back in about 2 hours, and was able to get it for $250, I pushed for $199 but we compromised. I was out of contract at the time.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the MRV now that it's up and running with my 4 HD DVR's and an H25 but I think it's (spin the deal wheel) when it comes to freebies.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Fuzzybear said:


> I have been a D* customer for 12 years and I called today to ask about an upgrade to the HMC and they stood firm on $399.00; not even half price, not anything. I then asked about moving to a SWM 8/16 since I am currently at 9 tuners (4 HD DVR) (1 SD DVR) and two dishes. They insisted on $249.00 including truck roll. I don't get it.......
> 
> I know there are promo's for existing customers for the HMC unless people on this forum are not being truthful but D* says no.


Yeah I put in my cancellation notice today effective this coming Monday. Sounds like we are in same boat. Been with em for 10 years, called them and wanted HMC for 99 bucks and a deal on ST. They offered me HMC for 149, but then wanted 49 to install it and ST they offered for 139, then pulled that offer back later in the conversation.

Barring them calling me back, I'm gonna attempt to sign up under wife's name next week sometime. If that fails, off to Dish I go...I'm prepared to leave. I still think the long time guys don't get the opportunity to "renew" like every 5 years and get the "new customer" deal....if a fella was smart, they'd switch every 2 years!


----------



## superleo (Sep 24, 2006)

Called last week (first call) to see what type of deal I could get for 1 HR-34, 1 HR-24 and 1 H-25. I currently have 2 HR-21 and 1 H-21, plus some other legacy SD receivers. I did a SWiM + BB DECA + DECA for each receiver + a Zwindle(?) self install. Everything is working perfectly, WHS, internet on all receivers and all legacy receivers working perfectly. So we come to the call... $399 for HR-34, $199 for HR-24, $99 for H-25, $25 for CCK and $50 installation and of course plus tax. Asked if that is the best deal she could offer... went to $399, $99, Free, $25 and $50. So No thanks!

Second call, same as best offer, need approval not to charge installation but not sure. So No thanks again. She noted in the system that I called. My next call, sometime this week will ask to speak to retention... I let you all know.

DTV needs a more defined policy on upgrades, this is absolutely ridiculous. I don't mind paying for the upgrade, but not retail price. Retail now is $319 for HR-34, $99 for HR-24 and $50 for H-25. I don't need no installation nor support for any of these. If DTV is not willing to give me any kind of upgrade deal I'm better of buying it through other channels which is, once again, ridiculous.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

superleo said:


> DTV needs a more defined policy on upgrades, this is absolutely ridiculous. I don't mind paying for the upgrade, but not retail price. Retail now is $319 for HR-34, $99 for HR-24 and $50 for H-25. I don't need no installation nor support for any of these. If DTV is not willing to give me any kind of upgrade deal I'm better of buying it through other channels which is, once again, ridiculous.


Do you have the same issue with your mobile provider? Most won't let you upgrade your phone for less than retail until you've satisfied what for most of us is a 2-year contract.

Perhaps it would be smart for DTV to cut upgrade prices for those who have satisfied our contracts.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> Do you have the same issue with your mobile provider? Most won't let you upgrade your phone for less than retail until you've satisfied what for most of us is a 2-year contract.


10 years ago Verizon wouldn't budge for an upgrade to digital even though I was out of contract and the analog coverage was terrible.


----------



## superleo (Sep 24, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> Do you have the same issue with your mobile provider? Most won't let you upgrade your phone for less than retail until you've satisfied what for most of us is a 2-year contract.
> 
> Perhaps it would be smart for DTV to cut upgrade prices for those who have satisfied our contracts.


Funny as it is... You would think that any DTV rep. once they access your account would be able to tell your history. Well it doesn't appear that way. I've been with DTV going on 10 years, I've done every installation and upgrade myself. I have a somewhat complex setup; 10 boxes and at one time mostly purchased DirecTivos, that had MRV. Now with the new HD receivers and WHS that would be the replacement to the then MRV, I had one discounted upgrade in ten years... ten year later I'm asking for a second discounted upgrade (not a free one), and they are quoting me above retail prices... something is absolutely not right at DTV, specially when they have these equipment for FREE to new customers.

I'll be giving them a call sometime this week see if anything changes.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

superleo said:


> Called last week (first call) to see what type of deal I could get for 1 HR-34, 1 HR-24 and 1 H-25. I currently have 2 HR-21 and 1 H-21, plus some other legacy SD receivers. I did a SWiM + BB DECA + DECA for each receiver + a Zwindle(?) self install. Everything is working perfectly, WHS, internet on all receivers and all legacy receivers working perfectly. So we come to the call... $399 for HR-34, $199 for HR-24, $99 for H-25, $25 for CCK and $50 installation and of course plus tax. Asked if that is the best deal she could offer... went to $399, $99, Free, $25 and $50. So No thanks!
> 
> Second call, same as best offer, need approval not to charge installation but not sure. So No thanks again. She noted in the system that I called. My next call, sometime this week will ask to speak to retention... I let you all know.
> 
> DTV needs a more defined policy on upgrades, this is absolutely ridiculous. I don't mind paying for the upgrade, but not retail price. Retail now is $319 for HR-34, $99 for HR-24 and $50 for H-25. I don't need no installation nor support for any of these. If DTV is not willing to give me any kind of upgrade deal I'm better of buying it through other channels which is, once again, ridiculous.


Where are you getting these "retail now" prices?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect what you are witnessing is an evolutionary change from the various major "incentive" reductions and/or "promotional giveaways" of the past.


I suspect it is an example of the inconsistent treatment that long-time customers get.

From the 09Q1 conference call:



Chase Carey said:


> So for the right customer offering, some sort of deal to keep them if we make that judgment and obviously, we don't treat all customers the same. A uniquely valuable, long-term customer that we feel it's the right thing to go an extra mile to keep them happy and it can be one-time. Sometimes it can end up being sort of foregoing hardware revenue upfront, and sometimes it can be something more in a three or six month timeframe. But the existing one has probably more variability to it between one-time and monthly. If it's one-time, probably the biggest chunk of that being things like hardware revenue where if somebody wants to upgrade, obviously we're getting a benefit if somebody is upgrading to HD and DVR, trying to sent that and make somebody feel like they got a deal if they stay on.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> I suspect it is an example of the inconsistent treatment that long-time customers get.
> 
> From the 09Q1 conference call:


Really? I guess you're still using 2009 information to judge 2012 proceeses and policies now huh?

I hate to be harsh about it, but you suspect wrong. Given any snapshot experience by a user, different results should come as no surprise. As I stated earlier...policies evolve, and so do promotional plans.

In reality, that is nothing new....only the actual plans details change over time.

Banks rarely give away toasters these days to new customers either...


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Upgrades count even if from a third party....any receiver activated is considered an upgrade...fyi


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

wahooq said:


> Upgrades count even if from a third party....any receiver activated is considered an upgrade...fyi


Excluding technical replacements or owned receiver activations.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wahooq said:


> Upgrades count even if from a third party....any receiver activated is considered an upgrade...fyi





Shades228 said:


> Excluding technical replacements or owned receiver activations.


I suppose the easier way to look at it is that there are no upgrades. You have additional receiver activations and then you might be deactivating a receiver. A technical replacement is just that: a replacement. Owned receiver activations are additional receiver activations, but without the commitment extension.

- Merg


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

of course...sorry


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Really? I guess you're still using 2009 information to judge 2012 proceeses and policies now huh?


I offered the quote as proof that flies in the face of your assertion that this cooling towards retention is something that is just now making an appearance. Had I used something recent, it might have added support to your questionable (if not false) proposition that this hasn't been the direction for some time now.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"harsh" said:


> I offered the quote as proof that flies in the face of your assertion that this cooling towards retention is something that is just now making an appearance. Had I used something recent, it might have added support to your questionable (if not false) proposition that this hasn't been the direction for some time now.


Mike White said on the last earnings call that D* spent more than they wanted to on Retention costs last quarter and they would reduce those expenses going forward. Using 3+ year old quotes is really unrealistic, especially when it is from Chase Carey.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Justin23 said:


> Mike White said on the last earnings call that D* spent more than they wanted to on Retention costs last quarter and they would reduce those expenses going forward. Using 3+ year old quotes is really unrealistic, especially when it is from Chase Carey.


Nonetheless, the message to the stockholders hasn't changed in some time. Whether they hit the mark or not is irrelevant.

I think if I went back further, I could find earlier examples.

The flaw in this whole discussion is the idea that loyalty=goodness and that's almost certainly not the case.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"harsh" said:


> Nonetheless, the message to the stockholders hasn't changed in some time. Whether they hit the mark or not is irrelevant.
> 
> I think if I went back further, I could find earlier examples.
> 
> The flaw in this whole discussion is the idea that loyalty=goodness and that's almost certainly not the case.


The flaw is that you're basing the entire D* retention/loyalty programs for all 20 million subs on what is being posted on this forum. Also, most people will post to complain that they didn't get a deal, not that they received one.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

harsh said:


> Nonetheless, the message to the stockholders hasn't changed in some time. Whether they hit the mark or not is irrelevant.
> 
> I think if I went back further, I could find earlier examples.
> 
> The flaw in this whole discussion is the idea that loyalty=goodness and that's almost certainly not the case.


I think it's becoming clear that things are changing if you look at the promotions that people are posting and advertised.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> I offered the quote as proof that flies in the face of your assertion that this cooling toward retention is something that is just now making an appearance. Had I used something recent, it might have added support to your questionable (if not false) proposition that this hasn't been the direction for some time now.


Well...as typically is the case, your assertion is wrong, and based on outdated and erroneous information.

Those who are actually customers (unlike you), as well as those who know more information about what is going on (as opposed to just reading stuff on the Internet and guessing) realize that there has been a significant change in 2012 in comparison to recent years. The multiple financial meetings where this is addressed reflect that in their content for those who read the details. Even the 3Q 2011 meeting speaks to how "costs going forward for customer retention will be more tightly controlled".

There's no big surprise on this - as the market changes, as the economy changes, as operational costs change...*any company *routinely adjusts their pricing and business models.

Why a Dish subscriber would even care one way or the other, let alone interject FUD on this topic is highly suspect.


----------



## superleo (Sep 24, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Well...as typically is the case, your assertion is wrong, and based on outdated and erroneous information.
> 
> Those who are actually customers (unlike you), as well as those who know more information about what is going on (as opposed to just reading stuff on the Internet and guessing) realize that there has been a significant change in 2012 in comparison to recent years. The multiple financial meetings where this is addressed reflect that in their content for those who read the details. Even the 3Q 2011 meeting speaks to how "costs going forward for customer retention will be more tightly controlled".
> 
> ...


Typical higher management mistakes discussed here. Although somewhat related to the original post and content... we are very much drifting here.

What I see here is that you have a regular, every day, customer service department that is trying to get as much out of the customer when dealing with "upgrades", where as in the other hand, you have a retention department that is trying to "keep" a customer base, and might do everything, specially if its a profitable one. You see it here in the threads and now... The BS about that retention will change is absolutely laughable. Just go over this thread, there are guys that are paying full, or above full price to upgrade, while some other ones that get everything for FREE... Do these examples seem like a standard "company policy"?

DTV has conflicting points of views and objectives between departments that would need to be addressed by top management and not just through public conference calls. It is clear that either the company has no definitive "existing costumer" policies or flat out just not following them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

superleo said:


> Typical higher management mistakes discussed here. Although somewhat related to the original post and content... we are very much drifting here.
> 
> What I see here is that you have a regular, every day, customer service department that is trying to get as much out of the customer when dealing with "upgrades", where as in the other hand, you have a retention department that is trying to "keep" a customer base, and might do everything, specially if its a profitable one. You see it here in the threads and now... The BS about that retention will change is absolutely laughable. Just go over this thread, there are guys that are paying full, or above full price to upgrade, while some other ones that get everything for FREE... Does these examples seem like a standard "company policy"?
> 
> DTV has conflicting points of views and objectives between departments that would need to be addressed by top management and not just through public conference calls. It is clear that either the company has no definitive "existing costumer" policies or flat out just not following them.


While those might be your assessments, they do not represent how things are actually done.

Promotions, retention policies, etc. are indeed documented and distributed internally among the appropriate parties with customer contact. When you have many thousands of CSRs in multiple locations, however, execution is not always "elegant" or consistent, at least until those pricing policies or promotions have been socialized within those areas and/or daily update training is executed. If they were 99% effective daily (and I'm not indicating that is a real %), there would still be hundreds of improperly executed calls daily.

CSRs are given margins of latitude based on their seniority and experience levels. Regardless, there are boundaries, policies, and procedures.

Let's get real.


----------



## superleo (Sep 24, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> While those might be your assessments, they do not represent how things are actually done.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Well... I don't think my assessment is to off. Go over this and other threads regarding upgrades. If one does not go through "retention" to put it in lame's terms you get yipped. If you go through "retention" you see the results all over the place, from getting everything FREE, to a nominal charge to "OK if you want to leave, see ya"

I'm talking of personal experience here. I'm a very hi-end customer for DTV, It is my opinion that DTV has the best system in place for my needs an thus even if I don't get a "deal" for my upgrade I'll stay. However, that does not mean that I'm just going to take their offer as is when I can get something better through other channels... And that might well be what I end up doing. But going back to our point it sure doesn't seem, at least to the outsider, that DTV has a standard policy for existing customers... and in my specific even more when I have cost the company NOTHING for 10 years to maintain.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

superleo said:


> Well... *I don't think my assessment is to off*. Go over this and other threads regarding upgrades. If one does not go through "retention" to put it in lame's terms you get yipped. If you go through "retention" you see the results all over the place, from getting everything FREE, to a nominal charge to "OK if you want to leave, see ya"
> 
> I'm talking of personal experience here. I'm a very hi-end customer for DTV, It is my opinion that DTV has the best system in place for my needs an thus even if I don't get a "deal" for my upgrade I'll stay. However, that does not mean that I'm just going to take their offer as is when I can get something better through other channels... And that might well be what I end up doing. But going back to our point it sure doesn't seem, at least to the outsider, that DTV has a standard policy for existing customers... and in my specific even more when I have cost the company NOTHING for 10 years to maintain.


I guess we just have to agree to disagree then, because many of your points in the previous post simply don't reflect how things are set up.

That said, there is no debating your own personal experience, nor the fact that some customers have going through the "CSR roulette" or retention "game" to accomplish their goals. There could be a more refined approach.

Still, the fact that when a customer calls and they simply don't qualify for something specifically being sought, doesn't mean the system is broken. We don't know all the facts about their account status, pay performance, and other things that come into play. Not everyone qualifies for every promotion. Those are variables, so consolidating some results might not correspond to the facts about each caller's situation.

Just as a side note - I know of at least 1 person who tried the retention department "I want what I want or I'm leaving" ploy...and their request was promptly granted - their account was terminated. They had to beg to 2 people to reverse the decision. Not a recommended approach.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Perhaps it seems random because the sample of people on the site is random.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Rumor has it that those with ST on top of excellent payment records get the best deals. So perhaps the OP could call and bundle ST with an HR34 SWM system and see what might occur.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

^^ not a part of it at all....


----------



## superleo (Sep 24, 2006)

Called back and asked for information relating to my contract, I was then transfer to a different department, my best guess that it was the retention department. I was immediately asked the reason for me wanting to cancel. I was very clear that my intention was not to cancel but wanted to know if I had different options regarding my account and my equipment, then explained my two previous calls and that mainly wanted to upgrade 3 of my receivers. Very nicely he said "let me see what we can do for you" and put me on hold for a minute or two.

Came back and mentioned that the order will say that 7 of my receivers would be replaced, explained that I didn't need that many receivers replaced and he mentioned that when the installer is here I can actually tall them the receivers I would like to replace. After thinking about it I might replace 6 and cancel one. I had a Directivo and a HD-DVR together in one of my rooms mainly since I can pull recordings from the TiVo. So I can cancel the TiVo altogether and give the Nomad a try.

The upgrade came to $200.00 for equipment and $49.00 installation. I don't really need the installation, everything is set up and working 
So I guess will be a matter of moving some cables up in the panel from one switch to the other, replace and connect receivers and reboot everything. The installation is schedule for Thursday, will update you on that.

So 1 HR34, 1 HR24 and to be determined how many HR25s for $250 plus tax and 24 months contract. We could have done this two weeks ago... Satisfied customer!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"superleo" said:


> Called back and asked for information relating to my contract, I was then transfer to a different department, my best guess that it was the retention department. I was immediately asked the reason for me wanting to cancel. I was very clear that my intention was not to cancel but wanted to know if I had different options regarding my account and my equipment, then explained my two previous calls and that mainly wanted to upgrade 3 of my receivers. Very nicely he said "let me see what we can do for you" and put me on hold for a minute or two.
> 
> Came back and mentioned that the order will say that 7 of my receivers would be replaced, explained that I didn't need that many receivers replaced and he mentioned that when the installer is here I can actually tall them the receivers I would like to replace. After thinking about it I might replace 6 and cancel one. I had a Directivo and a HD-DVR together in one of my rooms mainly since I can pull recordings from the TiVo. So I can cancel the TiVo altogether and give the Nomad a try.
> 
> ...


Just be aware that your only guarantee is the HR34. As for the HD-DVR and HD receivers, you will get whatever is available on the tech's truck. You might want to contact the installer prior to them coming out and request that they bring the models you want.

- Merg


----------



## superleo (Sep 24, 2006)

"The Merg" said:


> Just be aware that your only guarantee is the HR34. As for the HD-DVR and HD receivers, you will get whatever is available on the tech's truck. You might want to contact the installer prior to them coming out and request that they bring the models you want.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks for the heads-up, nevertheless that is pretty much the main issue. As long as there is an HR-34 and an additional DVR in the mix, all other receivers don't matter much as long as they are compatible with WHS is fine with me.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure with a new HR34 install you are 99% guaranteed H25's unless the tech is working outside best practices. The HR24 is the wildcard.


----------



## DTVMOTECH (Jun 19, 2012)

Your not guaranteed H25's just compatible equipment. We dont always have the news equipment just depends on what the warehouse was shipped.


----------



## superleo (Sep 24, 2006)

Here is my scheduled install and the order for it... holy crap! I only wanted to swap 3 receivers. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

superleo said:


> Well... I don't think my assessment is to off. Go over this and other threads regarding upgrades. If one does not go through "retention" to put it in lame's terms you get yipped. If you go through "retention" you see the results all over the place, from getting everything FREE, to a nominal charge to "OK if you want to leave, see ya"
> 
> I'm talking of personal experience here. I'm a very hi-end customer for DTV, It is my opinion that DTV has the best system in place for my needs an thus even if I don't get a "deal" for my upgrade I'll stay. However, that does not mean that I'm just going to take their offer as is when I can get something better through other channels... And that might well be what I end up doing. But going back to our point it sure doesn't seem, at least to the outsider, that DTV has a standard policy for existing customers... and in my specific even more when I have cost the company NOTHING for 10 years to maintain.


There are policies in place, some times a judgement call is made to go outside of policy, and some times people don't follow the policy correctly. I can assure you that a standard policy is in place.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

inf0z said:


> There are policies in place, some times a judgement call is made to go outside of policy, and some times people don't follow the policy correctly. I can assure you that a standard policy is in place.


If corporate *practice* does not match stated policy, then *there is no policy*, despite claims to the contrary and reams of paper people are expected to bow down to when some mindless drone tells a customer, "sorry, that's our policy".

From my own personal experience with D* in both writing and on the phone, they wouldn't recognize a "policy" if it bit them in the butt.

It would be laughable if it weren't so annoying.


----------

